# Wireless: only one laptop can use it!



## alicia88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello everybody :wave:

I'm absolutely lost when I have a problem with network, modem, etc.

My networking works perfectly with my old laptop.
I bought a new one yesterday and I can't access the wireless.
I tried with another laptop of a friend and I can't access it too.

There's an exclamation triangle on my network. 
When I connect it, it says that it's correctly connected.
When I open firefox, the page doesn't come.
There's no WEP security in the settings of my modem
I have a Samsung modem.

I also put the mac adresse of my new laptop in the settings but it didn't work.
when i try to repair the connexion, there's a problem with the ip or something and there's few solution like restart the network card, turn down the modem etc but nothing works!

You can ask the question you want to me, I will answer quickly.

On my old computer: if i want to connect the network I have to connect the wireless first and after that I have to double click on the broadband connexion created with username/password ... I did the same thing on my new laptop but it didn t work too

As I said I am lost ! Sorry for my bad English
Thanks !! (I called my operator and they didn't find the problem :4-dontkno )


----------



## alicia88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I see that I only can connect ONE laptop on the wifi but never the TWO at the same time ...


----------



## alicia88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, the modem/routeur is a Philips (not a samsung)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## alicia88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Name of your ISP: Belgacom
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.:ADSL Modem Multiservices PSTN blue PHILIPS
Model : SNA6600/18
Connection type: wireless
Encryption used:none
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines: Vista Home Premium
The Internet Browser: Firefox

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

I have two laptop and one wifi.

laptop 1
laptop 2
modem/routeur philips

When I connect laptop 1 first, I can't connect the laptop 2
When I connect laptop 2 first, I can't connect the laptop 1

To connect the laptop 1:
There's an exclamation point on the wireless.
So I double click on it and it says that It's successfuly connected
but with a limited connexion.
--> So I created a broadband connexion with username and password (that my isp gave to me)
"connecting through WAN miniport (PPPOE)" .... OK pc connected and I can access the internet.

SO I did the same manipulation on the laptop 2.
There's an exclamation point on the wireless.
So I double click on it and it says that It's successfuly connected
but with a limited connexion.
--> So I created a broadband connexion with the same username and password
"connecting through WAN miniport (PPPOE)" ....Failed to connect the broadband connection

There's no WEP and there's no WAP, nothing!
The mac filtering is disabled

There's screenshots about the laptop 1 (connected)

broadband and wifi connected








Wireless connection status










broadband connection status










On laptop 2 unable to connect:

wifi statut:
dhcp enabled yes
ipv4 192.168.1.2
ipv4 subnet mask 255.255.255.0
ipv4 default gateway 192.168.1.1
ipv4 dhcp server 192.168.1.1
ipv4 dns server 192.168.1.1
----------------------------------
*
IP /CONFIG* laptop 1

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Meli>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Meli-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 91.176.202.251(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.238.2.21
195.238.2.22
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-4F-B8-63-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5D-F0-7B-9A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ed87:295c:ecd3:eb4%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : dimanche 15 février 2009 20:12:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : mardi 17 février 2009 21:14:18
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-AD-A3-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8CF15BC3-91D8-409B-B45D-0E4A2FB87
0B2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1C1085DC-F9E2-49D0-809D-9B7BE98F1
61B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CA84709E-3A86-41C4-9B8B-D66FB0703
927}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2d6:24d0:285f:a44f:3504(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24d0:285f:a44f:3504%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Meli>

*
IP /CONFIG* laptop 2

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\huni bear>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hunibear-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-72-D9-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-B2-55-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F562E884-7E2F-4327-845B-0E0D45DD8
62B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A3377A22-4631-4EDC-AB5F-D4D01EAB7
358}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{97A0860D-3A06-4638-A7E1-0229BCA01
F1F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{97A0860D-3A06-4638-A7E1-0229BCA01
F1F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\huni bear>
--------------------------------------------------------

error message when I try to connect the wifi with laptop 2 (when the laptop 1 is connected)










* If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?
Yes and it didn't.

* For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?
All the encyption on the router are disabled.

* Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
Yes and there was no issue.

* If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

As I said. If I connect first the laptop number one, I can't connect the laptop number 2. And if I connect the laptop number 2 first, I can't conenct the laptop number 1 after that.

For the description of the problem and for the ip config:
laptop 1: laptop connected
laptop 2: laptop not connected
--------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\huni bear>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\huni bear>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\huni bear>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Bluetooth Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HUNIBEAR-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
HUNIBEAR-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\huni bear>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hunibear-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-EC-17-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-72-D9-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e8d6:8abb:1757:18a%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : dimanche 15 février 2009 11:17:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : mardi 17 février 2009 22:32:55
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151002700
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-B2-55-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F562E884-7E2F-4327-845B-0E0D45DD8
62B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A3377A22-4631-4EDC-AB5F-D4D01EAB7
358}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.3%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{97A0860D-3A06-4638-A7E1-0229BCA01
F1F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{97A0860D-3A06-4638-A7E1-0229BCA01
F1F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\huni bear>
----------------------------------------------------

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's pretty strange. Have you reset the router to factory defaults and try connecting that way? I'm having trouble figuring out what could be causing this issue!


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I might be wrong, but it seems to me you're configuring the ISP details into the computers, both computers, then you're basically connecting directly from the computer.
You need to configure the ISP details into the router, then use the "wireless connections" from router to computers.
But to be honest, I'm a bit confused. I would recommend what johnwill says "reset the router to factory defaults and try connecting that way"


----------

